# Mariner shift lever question



## water bouy (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm going to extend the shift lever on my 1985 30hp Mariner if I can figure out the bolt size on the right side of steering bracket if anyone is familiar with it. I ordered a rod bearing per the article below and a 12" aluminum tube from onlinemetals.com. I'll use a knob instead of a tee handle.
This is the article:

https://www.sailmagazine.com/diy/outboard-boat-motors-diyoutboard-shifter/


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 25, 2017)

Very interesting modification. I may have to do this to my '83 Mariner 25hp.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 26, 2017)

Can't you pull it off and go to a local hardware store? They have sizing tools in the parts drawer sections usually.


----------



## water bouy (Jul 26, 2017)

Wish I could but I'm buying metric bolts and so far none fit. 

Btw, I'm using aluminum tube cause I think it could be threaded on the inside or the outside with a bolt or a nut. Worst case, JB Weld.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 26, 2017)

Perhaps I'm missing something, or maybe our local hardware stores are better equipped, but they have metric and std. sizes.

Personally I don't know why the old english system is still used here when it isn't used in england or anywhere in the scientific community but that's not relevant.


----------



## water bouy (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm just taking a guess it's metric being made by Yamaha. It's a little smaller than 1/4-20 so i bought an 8mm and a 7mm but no go. It's a threaded hole on the steering bracket itself as opposed to the shift lever.

The hole above my thumb. If I can find a threaded eye bolt I'll be in bidness.


----------



## water bouy (Jul 26, 2017)

The magic number is M6-1.0 x 12mm, whatever that means. The girl at Advance Auto was nice enough to say I could bring them back since they didn't have a gauge of any kind.


----------



## water bouy (Jul 26, 2017)

A swing bolt is what it's called and of course they cost next to nothing in Hong Kong. Hope to see them before fall is here.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/391523518767


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 26, 2017)

LOL - that's because they're used to make kids swings with a big washer on either side and a anchor shackle connector through the hole.


----------



## water bouy (Jul 26, 2017)

Never heard of a swing bolt till today. lol. The eye is smaller and thicker and it looks more like a machine part. I almost bought an eye bolt cause it's what we use for overhead services, hanging lights, etc.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 26, 2017)

I was just being a smartass


----------



## water bouy (Jul 27, 2017)

Gotcha. 

Threaded inside the tube 8/32 and cut off a stainless bolt to screw the knob on. I figure a knob is less likely to get snagged on something.


----------



## nccatfisher (Jul 27, 2017)

I didn't read the link and don't know if you have ever done one of these before but just a little tip. The higher you mount your rod on the shifter itself the easier it will be for you to shift obviously. If you get it far down you will be pulling your brains out because you loose your lever effect.


----------



## water bouy (Jul 27, 2017)

Good to know. I may call my welder guy and see if he can bend 304 stainless.


----------



## nccatfisher (Jul 27, 2017)

water bouy said:


> Good to know. I may call my welder guy and see if he can bend 304 stainless.


 He can. I do it all the time. Depending on thickness may take some heat. If you want the discoloration out of it you will just have to polish it. It will come right out.


----------



## water bouy (Jul 27, 2017)

In the meantime I'm going to build a bracket from aluminum angle. It may work better anyhow.


----------

